

Ask HN: What do you do to follow open-source projects? - amujumdar

Every OSS project is different in terms of how they manage their information, whether it comes from a blog, a forge, twitter, a mailing list. What do you all do when you are using or interested in an open-source project and want to keep track of development, updates, news, articles etc?
======
mindcrime
I'd say there are four major things I do:

1\. if there's a project mailing list (or mailing lists) I subscribe to the
list(s) as appropriate. Most of the projects I'm interested in do have a
mailing list of some sort.

2\. If the project has an IRC channel on Freenode, I will often lurk in the
IRC channel. I have my client set to auto-join all the channels I'm interested
in.

3\. If there's a blog aggregator ("Planet") for the project, I follow it's
feed, and/or visit the webpage periodically. ex: <http://www.planetscala.com/>

4\. If the project is on GitHub, I just "watch" it on github.

